# age kits start leaving the nestbox



## Irishmeat (Mar 27, 2012)

at what age do you find your kits starting to leave the nestbox and exploring.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 27, 2012)

Depends on the size of kits and size of nest box and if it has a low front or tall. But 3 to 4 weeks they should be exploring.


----------



## secuono (Mar 27, 2012)

My recent litter, one decided to hope out twice, 1 day apart. He was only 1.5wks old at the time. Took away the nest at 2wks and 3 days. It was a mess and they weren't thrilled to be in there, lol. 
But the others, they wait until 3wks or a few days past that.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ours begin to explore around 2-weeks old.


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 27, 2012)

hemet dennis said:
			
		

> Depends on the size of kits and size of nest box and if it has a low front or tall. But 3 to 4 weeks they should be exploring.


Opp's should have said 2 to 3 weeks. I'm getting old.


----------



## Irishmeat (Mar 28, 2012)

mine are 2 weeks today and in an enclosure outside. their nest is in a hutch in a pen. there is only a height of 2 inches at the hutch door so they should hop out with ease when they are ready, and they will be able to hop around on the grass. cant wait until they first hop out into the world.


----------



## montverdechick (Apr 1, 2012)

I found one of mine out of the box this morning. They are only 11 days old! Eyes opened yesterday.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 1, 2012)

I find mine start exploring 2-4 days after their eyes open.


----------



## PinkFox (Apr 1, 2012)

mine turned 14 days today and have been starting to hop about for the past 3 days or so, i noticed they realy started exploring on thursday, nibbling on hay/pellet hopping around, curious when i put my hands in ect.


----------

